# around the world with the men of dimensions :D



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

ok, explanations first, it is 5am and i am having one of my periods of insomnia so what seems like a good idea now, might not be thought of so highly when i have had a weeks worth of sleep....anyways i am bored so i thought i would post some pics of me in various places around the world (semi inspired by the smoking thread and i think it was a pic of cartman on the london eye *lol*)....

1. colorado orinoco trying to look cool






2. orinoco going native in istanbul (i dont smoke really mom i promise!)





3. vertigo suffering orinoco not doing the london eye very well





4. tintagel (king arthur's castle ruins, sw england), "do u know there is a big drop over there..."





5. tintagel orinoco again, "see i told u, and no i am not moving closer to the edge!"





6. still tintagel and a cute little waterfall


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

7. orinoco somewhere outside seattle





8. orinoco kayaking in idaho





9. budapest, hungary. admiring the fantastic view (and feeling knackered from the trek up the hill to see said view)





10. overgrown jewish cemetary in budapest





11. climbing a tower in cheddar gorge, somerset, england





12. windswept moody looking orinoco after climbing cheddar gorge


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

jejeje u are truly the man of dimensions xD!!!! OMG u've traveled a lot ... xD... I admire you, really, I would love to travel like that xD!!! tell me about budapest xD!!! jejeje... seriously ... 

(this was a really short post , promise i will post a longer one whenever u tell me about budapest )

love, natasha


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

13. daft orinoco in a bunker outside his hometown in essex





14. eating hungarian food on another trip to budapest





15. orinoco at london zoo (i dont think the photographer was very good, she captured nothing of the animals )





16. heroes square, budapest





17. waiting for food in budapest (i do a lot of that *lol*)





18. favourite silly shorts in the castle district, budapest





19. by the seaside in norfolk, england





well that is it for now, how self absorbed am i feeling! i promise there r a thousand pictures not featuring me but since this is a ppl forum i thought i'd leave the arty scenery shots for my flickr account *lol*

lets see more of everyone on holiday/vacation around the world (of course if the ffa's wish to show there skimpy bikini snaps i'm sure we would be appreciative *lol*)


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jejeje u are truly the man of dimensions xD!!!! OMG u've traveled a lot ... xD... I admire you, really, I would love to travel like that xD!!! tell me about budapest xD!!! jejeje... seriously ...
> 
> (this was a really short post , promise i will post a longer one whenever u tell me about budapest )
> 
> love, natasha


whoa! that was a quick reply, i was still fiddling and posting pictures *lol* 

what would u like to know about budapest? i have actually been 3 times, definitely one of my favourite cities in the world, some lovely architecture, i kind of like that the buildings r kind of grimey and a lot of them have bullet holes in them. adds character.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 4, 2007)

You've well-traveled. I'd love to become that person one day. Also: You're a handsome man, even more so with the longer hair with the fringe.


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

love dubh said:


> You've well-traveled. I'd love to become that person one day. Also: You're a handsome man, even more so with the longer hair with the fringe.


i always kinda thought i hadn't travelled enough, but i guess it is easier living on the edge of europe to seem like u have been to a lot of places (there r quite a few that i left off because there r no half decent pictures of me *lol*), i still have a hankering to see a bit more of america, plus i'd love to have the money to do asia, just for the food. mmmmmm.

oh and thank u kindly for thinking i am handsome *blushes* i think it is a little obvious from the pictures that my hair is something i am very moody about and always changing (apart from the sideburns of course), in fact the longer fringed hair disappeared at the hands of the clippers 3 days ago. d'oh!


----------



## persimmon (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> the longer fringed hair disappeared at the hands of the clippers 3 days ago. d'oh!



Aw! I do quite like the fringe, and the glasses.

And the goatee. Hee. Very cute.

persimmon


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm posting this without actually knowing if you have come to Mexico City. But if you haven't you *MUST!* One thing is going to Cancun and all those "Americanized" places (and I know your brittish mate ). Just look at these pics  


City Center (with huge flag )





Night View





"Palacio de las Bellas Artes" _Fine Arts Palace_





Mexico City's Cathedral





"Angel de la Independencia" A monument that celebrates our independence. (btw, to all the US guys, happy 4th of July  )





Pretty eh?


----------



## pattycake (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> 16. heroes square, budapest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are my faves of those I'd not seen before.
Reasons;
1. Calves (those shorts are the best thing ever and should be regulation issue for all BHMs!).
2. Belly.
3. Did I mention the CALVES!!!!

(Oh yeah, the scenery is nice too.)

I'm not even going to try to keep up with where you're at with your hair at the moment! Far too confusing.


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Aw! I do quite like the fringe, and the glasses.
> 
> And the goatee. Hee. Very cute.
> 
> persimmon


double d'oh on the head clipping then! *lol*

i love the shape of my glasses but would totally not recommend transition lenses to anyone, walk from outside to inside and they take half an hour to go clear again and yet when u need them to be dark, like when driving a car in bright sunshine they dont go dark cos they r not directly in the light! damn pointless things! rant over


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I'm posting this without actually knowing if you have come to Mexico City. But if you haven't you *MUST!* One thing is going to Cancun and all those "Americanized" places (and I know your brittish mate ). Just look at these pics
> 
> 
> City Center (with huge flag )
> ...


very nice pics, but where is the BHM? or ffa? *lol*


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> double d'oh on the head clipping then! *lol*
> 
> i love the shape of my glasses but would totally not recommend transition lenses to anyone, walk from outside to inside and they take half an hour to go clear again and yet when u need them to be dark, like when driving a car in bright sunshine they dont go dark cos they r not directly in the light! damn pointless things! rant over



Tho VERY expensive (at least for me :doh: ), you should consider prescription sunglasses. Check my space to see what I mean . (And give me an add! lol :bow: )


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

pattycake said:


> These are my faves of those I'd not seen before.
> Reasons;
> 1. Calves (those shorts are the best thing ever and should be regulation issue for all BHMs!).
> 2. Belly.
> ...


my hair is currently clippered to a no.7, so slightly longer than in those pics, but no spikyness going on *lol*

and yeah i think u mentioned somewhere about calves, feel free to mention them some more anytime 

so u dont reckon i should go for the shorter version of those shorts then? or is showing a bit of thigh a little too risque?

glad u like the belly too, though it is feeling a little unloved lately. no rubs for such a long time


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> very nice pics, but where is the BHM? or ffa? *lol*



If everything goes well and I have my painkillers around I'll take a pic of me somewhere around the Independence monument tomorrow :bow: (I can't walk long distances, I have a torn ACL  )


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> If everything goes well and I have my painkillers around I'll take a pic of me somewhere around the Independence monument tomorrow :bow: (I can't walk long distances, I have a torn ACL  )


poor u, how did u tear it? well i am sure the ffa's would appreciate scenic pictures featuring us guys.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> poor u, how did u tear it? well i am sure the ffa's would appreciate scenic pictures featuring us guys.


 
The stupidest way EVER!  I fell coming out of the bathroom after taking a shower (the whole room was wet and slippery). 

If I can't walk to the monument (and if its a sunny day ) I'll at least take some pics outside the Goethe Institut hehe!


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> whoa! that was a quick reply, i was still fiddling and posting pictures *lol*
> 
> what would u like to know about budapest? i have actually been 3 times, definitely one of my favourite cities in the world, some lovely architecture, i kind of like that the buildings r kind of grimey and a lot of them have bullet holes in them. adds character.



Jejejeje,  I also love the architecture :happy:, n.n , I don't know, i want to know it all!!! n.n... lying ... i don't know, to me it's an amazing and interesting city ... it hipnotizes me ... BTW... i loved the pic of the heroes square!!!.

Love, Natasha

pd: ur cute jejejeje... and i agree!! those calves  yummy!! :blush: 

pd2: Im gonna post some pics of venezuela, and some of me in margarita (venezuela n.n)


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok... jejeje... I'm gonna post some pics!! the ones where I am, that's in margarita xD... (you probably wont see much of margarita lol!!! only mall, hotel, and me taking some sun  lol!!), the other ones are someturistic photos!!

This is the Fortin Solano, its in Puerto Cabello! lol, only be there ones, and i was so little but i love it!
View attachment 22237


this is Parque el agua (also in margarita)
View attachment 22238


this is me near the hotel pool!
View attachment 22240


this is paramo la negra, and is in bailadores
View attachment 22241


and finally the most amazing wonder venezuela has  (yeaaaaaah right )
View attachment 22242


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Jejejeje,  I also love the architecture :happy:, n.n , I don't know, i want to know it all!!! n.n... lying ... i don't know, to me it's an amazing and interesting city ... it hipnotizes me ... BTW... i loved the pic of the heroes square!!!.
> 
> Love, Natasha
> 
> ...


it is indeed a beautiful city, perhaps not one of the best for culinary delights, most of the food seems to be fairly austrian in origin (although the strudels r lovely), but the people r really warm and friendly and i certainly noticed that the ladies r very pretty 

*lol* what is this crazy fascination with my calves! i never knew that women had a thing for legs as much as some seem to. where were u ladies when i was playing rugby in my teens and complaining about the shorts being way to tight for my legs 

woohoo! pics of ladies in exotic places, that is definitely what we need more of.


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Ok... jejeje... I'm gonna post some pics!! the ones where I am, that's in margarita xD... (you probably wont see much of margarita lol!!! only mall, hotel, and me taking some sun  lol!!), the other ones are someturistic photos!!
> 
> This is the Fortin Solano, its in Puerto Cabello! lol, only be there ones, and i was so little but i love it!
> View attachment 22237
> ...


that was quick, u snuck them in while i was posting a reply *lol*

they r some beautiful pics indeed. beautiful stone building, beautiful scenery, very inviting pool (who fancies a swim?), but they r all definitely overshadowed by the hot lady *drools* i hope that floor was clean by the way, u seem to be looking very seductively at the camera, was the photographer a handsome big guy by any chance?


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

jejeje some more!!

this is the antique city of Merida (its so beautiful there) 

View attachment 22245


this is the Pico Bolivar, on Merida

View attachment 22246


this is Rafting somewhere in venezuela lol!!

View attachment 22243


this is the salto angel!! the greatest waterfall in the world 

View attachment 22244


and last but not least, los medanos de coro!! (my favorite place, that stupid amount of sand its awesome!)

View attachment 22247


Love, Natasha


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jejeje some more!!
> 
> this is the antique city of Merida (its so beautiful there)
> 
> ...


now that stupid amount of sand just looks like a lot of hard work to walk across, especially for a big fella


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> that was quick, u snuck them in while i was posting a reply *lol*
> 
> they r some beautiful pics indeed. beautiful stone building, beautiful scenery, very inviting pool (who fancies a swim?), but they r all definitely overshadowed by the hot lady *drools* i hope that floor was clean by the way, u seem to be looking very seductively at the camera, was the photographer a handsome big guy by any chance?



jejeje xD... indeed the one where I was on the floor was a BHM n.n!!! it was my ex !!! jejeje, We were having fun taking those pics ... thanks for saying im a hot lady ... xD... ur very handsome lol!!

Jejeje, u reply while I was posting other pics lol!! jejeje this is happening very often between you and me!! lol!!

Love, Nastya


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> now that stupid amount of sand just looks like a lot of hard work to walk across, especially for a big fella



Jejejeje it's not!!! , If u come to Venezuela I'll take you!! ur gonna see it's so easy, the sand practicly moves you around!!! really!! xD u can be up, and then you're down, it's really fun!! n.n!! you gotta go!!


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jejeje xD... indeed the one where I was on the floor was a BHM n.n!!! it was my ex !!! jejeje, We were having fun taking those pics ... thanks for saying im a hot lady ... xD... ur very handsome lol!!
> 
> Jejeje, u reply while I was posting other pics lol!! jejeje this is happening very often between you and me!! lol!!
> 
> Love, Nastya


i knew it! lucky guy indeed, must be an idiot to have let himself become an ex though.

well i am glad my thread has interested u so much to keep u here, i imagine also that the cross posting is happening cos we r the only 2 people on the BHM/FFA board at the moment, but hey, i'm not gonna object to a cute lady communicating with me


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Jejejeje it's not!!! , If u come to Venezuela I'll take you!! ur gonna see it's so easy, the sand practicly moves you around!!! really!! xD u can be up, and then you're down, it's really fun!! n.n!! you gotta go!!


so u'd definitely recommend all us guys on here come and visit venezuala then?

is this from a touristy point of view or just cos there r not enough big guys there for u to admire *lol*


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> i knew it! lucky guy indeed, must be an idiot to have let himself become an ex though.
> 
> well i am glad my thread has interested u so much to keep u here, i imagine also that the cross posting is happening cos we r the only 2 people on the BHM/FFA board at the moment, but hey, i'm not gonna object to a cute lady communicating with me



Jejeje... the only two? that's so sad ... not the thread.. you!! lol!!!... xD, im not gonna object either ... how often do you have a handsome man talking to you 

jejeje... The biggest idiot you would ever meet ... but his part of the past now lol!!


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> so u'd definitely recommend all us guys on here come and visit venezuala then?
> 
> is this from a touristy point of view or just cos there r not enough big guys there for u to admire *lol*



Jajajaja... it's from a touristic point of view of course ... jejeje... but xD! it would also help if it were more BHM here lol!!!!

People here its so obsessed with perfection!!! and that's costing me possibly bfs  !


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Jejeje... the only two? that's so sad ... not the thread.. you!! lol!!!... xD, im not gonna object either ... how often do you have a handsome man talking to you
> 
> jejeje... The biggest idiot you would ever meet ... but his part of the past now lol!!


me, sad. never! *lol* well thankfully i am very glad to say that i never have handsome men talking to me, i much rather prefer the ladies


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Jajajaja... it's from a touristic point of view of course ... jejeje... but xD! it would also help if it were more BHM here lol!!!!
> 
> People here its so obsessed with perfection!!! and that's costing me possibly bfs  !


people everywhere r obsessed with what is seen as perfection, i guess u will just have to get out there and change what is seen as perfect


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

No no no... u understood me the wrong way... i was trying to say that the interest thing its not the thread, it is you!!! .... I was saying that it was sad that we were the only two people here!! xD now you understand?


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> people everywhere r obsessed with what is seen as perfection, i guess u will just have to get out there and change what is seen as perfect



Jejejeje and may the gentleman suggest what can i do?


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> No no no... u understood me the wrong way... i was trying to say that the interest thing its not the thread, it is you!!! .... I was saying that it was sad that we were the only two people here!! xD now you understand?


i understood first time, it's just the way it read first time i looked at it. so i thought i would tease u


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

orinoco said:


> i understood first time, it's just the way it read first time i looked at it. so i thought i would tease u



jejeje  ur evil .... xD... hey im gonna send u a PM!!


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jejeje  ur evil .... xD... hey im gonna send u a PM!!


not evil just a tease sometimes, a PM for me?! how nice. *lol*


----------



## pattycake (Jul 4, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> and finally the most amazing wonder venezuela has  (yeaaaaaah right )
> View attachment 22242



My god! You're hot Natasha!

I love that there are so many foxy ladies on this board! You BHMs are very lucky. But then, we FFAs are rewarded with plenty of BHM eye candy too!



orinoco said:


> so u dont reckon i should go for the shorter version of those shorts then? or is showing a bit of thigh a little too risque?



Go for shortie short shorts if you like. The whole leg is good. It's just you've got the best calves I think I've ever seen, so it was great to see them again. But I don't want your thighs to feel left out, so get your more risque shorts on. It's all good!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 4, 2007)

Naty my dear... you make me drool :smitten:


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the kayaking and skiing shots - so good to see another BHM who gets out and does physical things.

About calves - wish I had a photo of mine - when I was single girlfriends told me my calves were one of my best features...


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

pattycake said:


> My god! You're hot Natasha!
> 
> I love that there are so many foxy ladies on this board! You BHMs are very lucky. But then, we FFAs are rewarded with plenty of BHM eye candy too!
> 
> ...


such flattery, more more more please!


----------



## orinoco (Jul 4, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> Love the kayaking and skiing shots - so good to see another BHM who gets out and does physical things.
> 
> About calves - wish I had a photo of mine - when I was single girlfriends told me my calves were one of my best features...


well i do a fair bit of walking but apart from that i am not a huge do'er of daring deeds, the skiing and kayaking were about 10 years apart and probably the only things i have done like that since i was a kid......its good to know that i at least get ppl to think i look active though *lol*


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Naty my dear... you make me drool :smitten:



jejeje xD ur awful my "niño besho" lol!!! xD tqm!


----------



## pattycake (Jul 5, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> About calves - wish I had a photo of mine - when I was single girlfriends told me my calves were one of my best features...



CALVES THREAD! CALVES THREAD! CALVES THREAD!

or more politely;
How about a calves thread?  

Fat Hiker; you could always take a picture...


----------



## orinoco (Jul 5, 2007)

pattycake said:


> CALVES THREAD! CALVES THREAD! CALVES THREAD!
> 
> or more politely;
> How about a calves thread?
> ...


just calves on there own or do u want the rest of the body too? *lol*


----------



## pattycake (Jul 5, 2007)

orinoco said:


> just calves on there own or do u want the rest of the body too? *lol*



How about "calves-focussed" pictures? The whole body, but with the calves on display. Or as much leg as you dare to bare for those brave enough to go above the knee too. 

I'm taking this SO off-topic! (Sorry.)


----------



## philosobear (Jul 5, 2007)

*sees thread late* 

Cheddar gorge....dude, that is very, very near where I grew up! 

...half a day's bike ride, or somewhat less in the car...

what did you make of Somerset? 

(you can be honest!)


----------



## orinoco (Jul 6, 2007)

philosobear said:


> *sees thread late*
> 
> Cheddar gorge....dude, that is very, very near where I grew up!
> 
> ...


I loved somerset, but then i had been to some of the places before when i was a kid, i just happened to be showing my guest bits of britain that i like hence trips to glastonbury, cheddar, tintagel, edinburgh, yorkshire and of course london....although for some reason it always involved climbing far too many steps for my liking! 

we went to somerset in february so when we did cheddar gorge and glastonbury tor it was totally devoid of ppl, which i thought was a definite plus, although it did leave a feeling of the whole place being a bit dead (but when u grow up and live in some of the chaviest parts of essex that is very much enjoyed *lol*).

the only real gripe i have, and it tends to apply to anywhere outside cities and urban areas in britain is that apart from pub food and fish & chip shops there isn't a lot of eating out variety which is a real pig of a problem when u have a fussy eater for a guest *lol*

did u enjoy growing up there? 

feel free to add some philosobear pics of holidays. this thread needs more people in places pics....


----------



## Shosh (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Orinoco. Thanks for posting the great Pics of Hungary. That is where my family is from. You look like you enjoy travelling. Susannah


----------



## persimmon (Jul 9, 2007)

Every time I see "Cheddar Gorge", I think of my husband eating too much cheese.


I'm sorry. Mind in the gutter, y'see. Better view from down here.

persimmon


----------



## orinoco (Jul 9, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Every time I see "Cheddar Gorge", I think of my husband eating too much cheese.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Mind in the gutter, y'see. Better view from down here.
> ...


mmmmm cheese. i love my cheese, part of the reason i wanted to go to cheddar *lol* unfortunately i'm not allowed copious amounts anymore  a 1" cube per day they tell me, meany doctors *lol* 

of course i love the proper cheddar, not that weird stuff that u americans have


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 9, 2007)

<homer>Mmmmmm.... cheese</homer>

I need someone to take my pics next to the monumets  . I tried to take my pic showing the independence monument and I couldn't get it by myself    

No FFA that wants to help?


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 19, 2007)

Bumping the thread cuz I have some pics  (and a vid where I show my face but just for a bit, still need someone to help me )

UP SOON


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 19, 2007)

Why can't I just edit the previous post? Keeps Spam down :/.

K, now a vid!! Independence Column, me just hanging out there, also you can see the Sheraton Hotel (there's another one in the city center ), the "Torre Mayor" tower (the one I zoom in), the HSBC buildings, and of course my ugly face .
Clicky 


So, pics...

Independence Column and the two cars there are what we call "microbuses" or "peseros" (cuz they USED to charge one peso) and those are like the WORST public transports EVER!  







Segway Cops 





And just so you don't say "Hey! wheres the BHM?" heres a pic of me showing my daily use cane (my pimp cane is made of wood hehe), all taped cuz I'm to heavy for the poor thing


----------

